# TC15 Kit from trinity



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys
I am seriously thinking about doing an amp kit. I like thr Vox amps and used to own a deluxe reverb. Any thoughts on quality and final tone with these.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I've heard nothing but good things about Trinity Amps. Have always wanted to try my hand at amp building but whenever I hear about the voltages that caps hold, I shy away!!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I can vouch for the quality of the kits and the support you get.
I built the Tramp kit in the workshop organized through this forum.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was on the same course and can also vouch for the quality and support you get. I use my Tramp almost every day for practicing.



dodgechargerfan said:


> I can vouch for the quality of the kits and the support you get.
> I built the Tramp kit in the workshop organized through this forum.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have built the TC15 and still have it. It is a fantastic amp. If you are seriously considering it, then don't hesitate. Order now. I used to have a DRRI and loved it. Still miss it but can get what I need from the TC15. I run it with a 2x12 loaded with Weber Blue Dogs. One ceramic and one Alnico.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

There are ways you preferred the DRRI over the TC15? How did the build go? I hear the instruction manual is incredibly good.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm also jonesing, for a TriWatt in my case. There have been lots of reports here, and on the Trinity forums, I've never seen a bad word reported about their stuff. And questions seem to be promptly answered on their forums, whether from staff or from other builders. If I get a few bucks ahead, I'm going to do it one of these days.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was rockin' my Trinity Tweed Dlx not more than an hour ago, I love the way it sounds. Just guitar into the amplifier produces some seriously satisfying tones. I had an enjoyable and very easy time building it due to some great prints, specs and manual. I like the components supplied and was very pleased with the support on any questions I had of Stephen. I'd do it again if I had more time to spare these days. I would urge anyone with even an inkling to give it a try, building an amp, because it looked intimidating but it really wasn't when you take it step by step. As for the voltages, just don't lick anything or plug it in while working on it and you'll be fine. Another important thing is having the proper tools, mainly the soldering iron, it makes things easier and quick.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Another thumbs-up for Trinity. I've built at least one of each of their amps and every one has been fantastic.

I built the TC-15 for a fellow forumite. I really liked it, especially the EF86 channel. Just KILLER. If I didn't have a bunch of other builds on my to-do list I'd have one on the bench for myself.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've got the 18W a little more than half done...good kit...easy to follow...can't wait to finish it! would definately recommend it!


----------

